# Progressive herb keeper; do you use one?



## Julio (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,

I just got my progressive herb keeper and I would like to make my herbs last a long time. I was wondering if anyone have a list of herbs that you can store them in the fridge or in the counter safely and make them last a long time.


----------

